# いいえ, いえ



## KaleNovice

frequency said:


> Kale, in the first place this is a wrong sentence. So I need the correct one to figure out why 1 is an error but 2 is correct.
> (Or this question intentionally has this wrong sentence.)
> 
> 
> I do agree with you.


I'm sorry it's supposed to be "いいえ" instead of　"いえ”. It's from a listening test through a mobile app. I was just typing out what I have heard. It's meant to be wrong , i think. 

*Mod note: thread branched from here.*


----------



## DaylightDelight

いえ is not wrong at all, especially as a spoken language, though it may be that いいえ is preferred in writings.
Also when we repeat it, like English "No, no," we seldom say いいえいいえ but it's almost always いえいえ。


----------



## frequency

KaleNovice said:


> I'm sorry it's supposed to be "いいえ" instead of　"いえ”. It's from a listening test through a mobile app. I was just typing out what I have heard. It's meant to be wrong , i think.


No, don't apologize. Good point. いえ may be unacceptable in formal tests like 日本語検定. I don't know if I'm correct, いえ is likely to be defined as unacceptable in tests and exercises. If you want to take an exam in the future, you need to check which word is OK or not, like this いいえ vs いえ. You need a larger memory.

Well, yesterday I thought that 1 was too horribly wrong to be the alternative in that question. But it's okay. You need to choose 2 because 1 is wrong that way! Well done!


----------



## DaylightDelight

If いえ is judged incorrect in a 日本語検定, then such test is certainly useless.
いえ is perfectly accepted negative interjection, and not even informal or colloquial:
三省堂 Web Dictionary
http://dictionary.goo.ne.jp/jn/9811/meaning/m0u/いえ/
いえとは - 活用形辞書 Weblio辞書


----------



## Schokolade

いえ appears in JLPT. For example:


> いえ、大丈夫です。
> 
> いえ。音がおかしいんです。



1992年2級


----------



## 810senior

To think of the original sentence, I guess that the errant part would be focused on *似ないです* not on いえ(いいえ).
It is definitely incorrect to consider いえ as one of wrong grammars since both of them are allowable, holding the same meaning.


----------



## KaleNovice

Thank you for all the replies, though いえ may be acceptable in JLPT, I'd better refrain myself from using it


----------



## 810senior

I mean you don't have to refrain yourself from saying it because いえ is a living language that makes no mistake and you can hear it easily in daily conversation, I guess.
I don't believe there may be a question that asks you to tell if いえ or いいえ fits in the given situation.


----------



## KaleNovice

810senior said:


> I mean you don't have to refrain yourself from saying it because いえ is a living language that makes no mistake and you can hear it easily in daily conversation, I guess.
> I don't believe there may be a question that asks you to tell if いえ or いいえ fits in the given situation.


You are right...I shouldn't be bothered about it since it's not something I should expect in a JLPT.


----------



## frequency

Schokolade said:


> 1992年2級


Good. If it's okay, then okay. But it's in 1992.



810senior said:


> To think of the original sentence, I guess that the errant part would be focused on *似ないです* not on いえ(いいえ).
> It is definitely incorrect to consider いえ as one of wrong grammars since both of them are allowable, holding the same meaning.


Excellent.

I meant that if JLPT association considers that いえ is better unifying into いいえ, they may have defined it as unacceptable *in the test*. _in the testin _(Sorry that my way to say it wasn't good.) And as you 810 said the difference between いえ and いいえ is none. And yes, いえ was actually used in 1992.

In language exams such as JLPT, some borderline cases are sometimes avoided. So check the latest info.


----------

